

A quora-like spot-text-edits online tool - beyazit
http://diffcheck.com/

======
beyazit
I walked through a lot of diffchecks tools on the web but found most of them
visually not very practical. I made this one inspired by quora inline text
edits check. nothing fancy. Hope it helps.

------
mattdlondon
The share link doesn't work!

